# Best place to buy a silencer



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Any recommendations around Pensacola? Also curious if you can create a trust after purchasing?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Go see Dave at TGD Firearms. You will not regret it. Best prices in town and he will help with all the paperwork. 

What can are you looking at?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

And you can create a trust after purchasing, but would be required to transfer it again (from individual to the trust) thus costing another $200 and another year wait 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

R U can wait until the new bill passes in the head shed :thumbsup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> R U can wait until the new bill passes in the head shed


You'll be waiting a long time... Probably indefinitely. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> R U can wait until the new bill passes in the head shed :thumbsup:


I wouldn't wait. Buy now. Even if it does passes it will be a shit show getting them and prices will probably increase quite a bit for a while.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I wish it was done today but, I have no idea how much longer it will be passed. Anybody have any idea.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm looking at the Q Full Nelson I will use it on a 300 blackout but mainly want it for my sons 308. The reason I'm asking about creating the trust after is both my sons are under 16, or does that matter?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JT Powell said:


> I'm looking at the Q Full Nelson I will use it on a 300 blackout but mainly want it for my sons 308. The reason I'm asking about creating the trust after is both my sons are under 16, or does that matter?


Go ahead and do the trust. It's only $100 and about 10min worth of paperwork to do. You can add and take people off of it anytime.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't put a stamp on one in a while how long is the wait time now days with Atf? I need a couple of them also.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

12 months... trust is a pain in the ass since 41f. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I haven't put a stamp on one in a while how long is the wait time now days with Atf? I need a couple of them also.


10-12 months on the ones I just got.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm at 11 on my SiCo Omega and still nothing.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JT Powell said:


> I'm looking at the Q Full Nelson I will use it on a 300 blackout but mainly want it for my sons 308. The reason I'm asking about creating the trust after is both my sons are under 16, or does that matter?


Never heard of that can. Best bet is to buy online and form 3 to a class 3 dealer

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

https://youtu.be/2RPb3uPKf60

Have a look.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Knife makes no sound :thumbsup:


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Silencer shop will do everything for you as I understand and they use local dealers to ship to and such as their partners


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm curious, what is a good gun for a silencer? Can you get one for an M4?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Outside9 said:


> I'm curious, what is a good gun for a silencer? Can you get one for an M4?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Sure you can suppress nearly every caliber. They make caliber specific cans. You can shoot a smaller diameter bullet through a larger suppressor but it doesnt quiet the round nearly as well. If you can afford it a 223/556 specific suppressor will work much better than shooting a 223/556 thru a .30 caliber or hybrid suppressor which is what alot do so they can use one can for multiple guns and calibers. Surefire makes an excellent can for M4s. Silencer Co makes a good one if you decide to buy a .30 cal or hybrid that is up to .45 I believe.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I have 5, The Silencer Shop is the easiest way to go.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

.223 I use a dedicated can. Recce 5. Quite and accurate. Use a SLR adjustable gas block and SLR kmod hand guard


----------

